# Canada's newest Royal Canadian Air Cadet Squadron



## gwp (14 Aug 2008)

Aug. 16, 2008
AIR CADET SQUADRON NOW OFFICIAL IN STEVESTON​STEVESTON, B.C. – The Director of Cadets at National Defence Headquarters has formally approved the establishment of 609 Royal Canadian Air Cadet Squadron for Steveston.  The new air cadet squadron is sponsored a local parents committee.  
Since September 2007 the squadron operated as a satellite of 655 Richmond RCACS.  In May, at the end of the training year, the squadron was parading 60 cadets each Wednesday at 6:30 p.m. in Walter Lee Elementary School. Effective as of Aug. 12, the squadron is authorized up to 68 cadets.  Capt. Gary Gratrix is the Commanding Officer of the new squadron.  He is assisted by 2nd Lieuts Richelle Holmes and Eric Schillinger, Civilian Instructors Madaleine and Stephan Schillinger, Rhonda Cross and Civilian Volunteers Kurt Schillinger and Harry Pratt.
Sponsored nationally by the Canadian Forces and the civilian Air Cadet League of Canada, the air cadet program is centred on aeronautics, flying, leadership and outdoor activities and is available to boys and girls aged 12 to 18 years.  In British Columbia cadet activities can also earn high school graduation credits. There is no enrolment or registration fee and uniforms are loaned at no charge.  The program includes summer training for selected cadets.  The local sponsor requires community support in recruiting adult leadership, and funding for accommodation, insurances, utilities, optional training equipment and aids and local transportation.
Ramon Crespo, President of the Parent Sponsor Committee says, “We are proud to bring air cadets to Steveston. Many of our cadets were attending in Richmond, but now Steveston youth have the nationally supported cadet program as a resource for personal development.  Our success will be determined by having additional adults come forward to enrol in the Canadian Forces Reserve as cadet instructors to support our community’s teenagers.”  
The squadron’s first parade night for the new training year will be at 6 p.m. on Sept. 17 at Walter Lee Elementary School 9491Ash Street.
-30-​


----------



## gun runner (15 Aug 2008)

Hey thats great! 60 cadets every week,phew, I could only wish.Congratulations on the new squadron,and best of luck to them!! Ubique


----------



## catalyst (15 Aug 2008)

The squadron it came off of (which also had another sqn branch off from it which is 120+pers) is capped at its maximum cadets - they have a waiting list.


----------



## gun runner (15 Aug 2008)

A waiting list... for cadets!! That is astonishing! I personally know of about a half a dozen corps and squadrons who are on the brink of extinction and this squadron has a waiting list. What is the secret to such an amazing cadet retention? And how can I implement it into my corps mentality? Congrats to the awesome jobs done by these talented staff and cadets for the numbers they uphold! Ubique


----------



## gwp (18 Aug 2008)

gun runner said:
			
		

> A waiting list... for cadets!! That is astonishing! I personally know of about a half a dozen corps and squadrons who are on the brink of extinction and this squadron has a waiting list. What is the secret to such an amazing cadet retention? And how can I implement it into my corps mentality? Congrats to the awesome jobs done by these talented staff and cadets for the numbers they uphold! Ubique


See for yourself
http://www.cadets.net/pac/655air/intro_e.htm
There two things that contribute to the success of a cadet corps or squadron:
First, an interested and active local sponsoirng committee that meets its responsibilities the most important of which is providing a place to parade and the resources to pay for utilities etc.  

Second a group of dedicated individuals who enrol in the Canadian Forces CIC and use their time and talent to benefit the cadets and maximize the ample resources provided by the CF/DND supplemented by their League supervised sponsor.  

Here is another corps that has over 100 cadets
http://www.cadets.net/pac/2381army/intro_e.htm 

The Cadet Program does not have a recruiting problem.  The program is funded for 70,000 cadets.  If every corps and squadron was at its quota and had a waiting list ... less than 3% of the teenaged population of the country could be accomodated at the current resource level.   In the coming six weeks, thousands of new cadets will be enrolled in the program.  Too many of them will leave at Christmas.   Answering the question "Why do they leave"  is the other side of answering the questions "why are these corps/squadrons so successful."


----------



## geo (18 Aug 2008)

A successful corp needs 
Parents implicated in what their children/adolescents/young adults are doing
A successful parents committee - raising funds to finance corp activities
A successful gorup of officers, CICs, CIs and volunteers

If the corp is not well run or well supported..... it'll never amount to much
if it is... the world is their oyster !  

Good luck to 609 Sqn


----------



## gwp (18 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> A successful corp needs
> Parents implicated in what their children/adolescents/young adults are doing


Not necessary ... ocassionally may be a hindrance.  The shortest chain of command in the world is mom to the CDS. 



> A successful parents committee - raising funds to finance corp activities



Doesn't have to be a parents committee.  Parents may be on the committee as members of the community at large.  The committee may be a Branch of the Navy League of Canada, a Community Service Club such as Rotary, Kinsmen, Lions  or an adhoc group supervised by the Navy League, Air Cadet League or Army Cadet League and committed to meeting the responsibilities of the local sponsor that include: 
-recommending persons to enrol in the CF to be Cadet Instructors
-attracting cadets to the program
-providing training and stores accomodation (not provided by the CF)
-providing other assistance as may be mutually agreed between the sponsor and the CF
-funding the Leagues liability insurance. 



> A successful gorup of officers, CICs, CIs and volunteers


A Corps/Squadron cannot run without CF members of the CIC or oother componenet  appointed as Cadet Instructors.  CIs and volunteers are a valuable resource but should be encouraged to enrol in the CF unless there is a compelling reason that is not possible.  The program must be under the supervision of the CF. 



> If the corp is not well run or well supported..... it'll never amount to much if it is... the world is their oyster !



A Corps or Squadron of 40 cadets represents a federal investment of $100,000 in the youth of that group every year.  Without the local sponsor that investment does not exist. 



> Good luck to 609 Sqn


They are in good hands.


----------



## Silver Wolf (15 Nov 2008)

Good Day All,

Wow, word gets around pretty quick!

Yes a new sqn is in Richmond, and we are parading about 74 now as we don't have the facilities to hold many more. We are still looking for a home as we are only in a temp place now. We've gained a few Civilian Volunteers this year, but are still looking for more commissioned officers. As the training officer, I can say more help is always needed!! I've just come off Lt quals and am awaiting my promo and anticipate going to a summer camp this summer. (Hopefully CFB Greenwood. I've spent the last 2 summers at CFB Cold Lake in the survival school)

I must say the enthusiasm of the officers is very important as the cadets and senior cadets feed off it. And attending the courses as your time come to as they offer very valuable information. Remembering that we are a youth organization is also very important and that we are not a recruitment tool for the CF, but an introduction of what is out there. Also thinking outside the box and offering activities outside the mandatory training is very important too as it holds the interest of the cadets. 

Why do many cadets leave is a quite common question, and I think people think about it a little too much.. Its actually quite simple, its not for them.

We do have a sponsoring committee, as well as a corporate sponsor in the works.. The local ANAFVet is also supporting us.

We have an active band, flag party, range, drill team, first aid team, and will hopefully setting up a sports team soon too.


Well, Thats my blurb I guess.. Nice to see outside recognition!


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Nov 2008)

Here's to the birth of the 609th!

I am happy to see any cadet unit prosper, but to see a new one raised is even better.

 :cheers:


----------



## gun runner (15 Nov 2008)

Congratulations ! It is remarkable to see another cadet squadron up and running! great work on behalf of the officer cadre and all the volunteers, and most of all to the cadets who no-doubtedly helped bring in the numbers! Cheers! Ubique


----------



## medaid (15 Nov 2008)

Silver wolf PM inbound.


----------



## medaid (15 Nov 2008)

I just realised something! 1) The Sqn HQ is NO WHERE NEAR Steveston! It's quite a few Ks down the road from Steveston area proper. As a Stevestonite, I'm kinda surprised...

2) Why do you guys have to parade on Wed? That's the same parade days as the Bde! Bah!


----------



## Silver Wolf (15 Nov 2008)

Hmm...

I'm not much of a poster when it comes to sites, so my knowledge level isn't quite where it probably should be for a person my age..

PM?

Bde?

No, we do not parade in Steveston area as we are not able to find a building that is able/willing to support us. We are not that far from Steveston Hwy, which very well could have been the purpose of the name. Walter Lee is a temp home. We parade Wed because 655 parades Mon and 692 on Thurs. It gives cadets better chances of being able to  participate if the parade nights vary per sqn in a local area.


----------



## Burrows (16 Nov 2008)

PM stands for private message. (click the speech bubble under a users post count to send them a private message)

Bde stands for Brigade.


----------

